# Hintergrunddruck



## julia29 (17. September 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine HTML-Seite mit Tabellen und im Background eingebundene Bilder auszudrucken?
Es handelt sich hierbei um kleine Bild-Symbole die für die Orientierung auch als Ausdruck wichtig sind.

Mir ist bekannt das ich im Browser diese Einstellungen 'von Hand' vornehmen kann, aber der normale User kennt diese Funktion vielleicht nicht.
Ich wollte das Problem umgehen und diese Seiten grundsätzlich mit der Option 'Hintergrunddruck'  versehen. Genauso wie der User die Seite auch am Bildschirm sieht. Wie kann ich das machen?

mfg
Julia


----------



## Maik (17. September 2009)

Hi,

wie du selbst erkannt hast, ist es letztlich eine Frage der Browser-Druckeinstellungen, ob  der Hintergrund (Farbe,Bild) gedruckt werden soll, oder nicht.

Und dagegen ist kein Kraut gewachsen.

mfg Maik


----------



## julia29 (17. September 2009)

könnte man nicht im Header diesen Standard mit einem Befehl aushebeln? 
Der normalsterbliche bis unerfahrene Besucher wird hiervon keine Kenntnis haben und nachher nur schimpfen das nicht alles auf seinem Blatt zusehen ist.

Es ist eine Info-Seite die mit Sicherheit oft ausgedruckt wird. Elegant wäre es wenn man dem User diese 'schwierige Aufgabe' der Browsereinstellung abnehmen könnte zumal diese bei den verschiedenen Browsern noch an unterschiedlichen Stellen zu finden ist.


----------



## Maik (17. September 2009)

Da lässt sich nichts aushebeln  Wäre ja noch schöner, in meinen persönlichen Einstellungen herumwerkeln zu können 

Wenn die Grafiken im ausgedruckten Dokument so sehr benötigt werden, würde ich sie nicht als Hintergrundbild, sondern als  <img>-Element einbinden.

mfg Maik


----------



## julia29 (17. September 2009)

ist nicht so das gelbe vom Ei, da der Vordergrund bereits anderweitig belegt ist. Außerdem habe ich einige Hintergrund-Elemente die als helle Farbe gekachelt werden und mit einer veränderten Zellengröße 'mitgehen'.

Trotzdem erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

mfg
Julia


----------



## Parantatatam (17. September 2009)

Mit PHP könnte man die ganze Seite auch noch als PDF zur Verfügung stellen - da kann man keine Hintergrundgraphiken mehr entfernen.


----------



## julia29 (17. September 2009)

Hi,
könnte man via PHP auch einen Ausdruck starten? Eine PDF zu generieren ist etwas umständlich, wenn der User nur einen Ausdruck möchte.


----------



## Maik (17. September 2009)

http://www.php.net/manual/de/ref.printer.php

Aber die Druckeinstellungen im User-Agent dürften sich damit ebenso wenig aushebeln lassen.

mfg Maik


----------



## DeluXe (17. September 2009)

julia29 hat gesagt.:


> könnte man via PHP auch einen Ausdruck starten?


Nein, der Drucker hat keinerlei Verbindung zu deinem Server. (PHP arbeitet serverseitig)
Das ist etwas komplett anderes als wenn der Druckauftrag durch Javascript aufgegeben wird. (Javascript arbeitet clientseitig)

Eine einfache Möglichkeit die Druckeinstellungen zu umgehen gibt es meines Erachtens nicht.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass das auch absolut kein Problem darstellt.
So weit ich mich erinner ist das Drucken von Hintergrundbildern standardmässig aktiviert. Und wenn deine Besucher so unerfahren sind, wie du sie einschätzt, werden sie diese Option auch niemals geändert haben.

Wenn ich - als erfahrener Benutzer - diese Option jedoch deaktiviere, dann möchte ich auch dass diese von allen Webseiten respektiert wird und ich nicht gezwungen werde mir irgendein buntes PDF auszudrucken.


----------

